# Burton Genesis tearing ungry for boots



## Memento (Dec 31, 2015)

*Burton Genesis ungry for boots*

Hi everyone, 

I wanted to share my experience with my new Genesis bindings.
After 4 days out, its seems that the rivet that hold the amok inside the highback is tearing up my boots. Its a shame because apart from that, it is a very confortable and performing binding but this a design issue that Burton should be aware of.

Im currently dealing with the board shop that sold me the binding and they will call Burton about this problem. Hope they can fix this because it is deal breaker for me. 

Btw the boots are 2016 burton ion's*

Please share your thoughts.


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

Memento said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wanted to share my experience with my new Genesis bindings.
> After 4 days out, its seems that the rivet that hold the amok inside the highback is tearing up my boots. Its a shame because apart from that, it is a very confortable and performing binding but this a design issue that Burton should be aware of.
> ...


I have last years Ions and Genesis and havent had that problem yet. But yeah I can feel a bit of an "edge" on certain parts of some of the rivets, nothing sharp though. Can you post what Burton comes back with?
Maybe the one rivet didnt get installed correctly, does it stickout at an angle more than the other 3 ones?


----------



## Memento (Dec 31, 2015)

Im currently dealing with the rep through the store where I bought the bindings.
The staff took a look at the boots and the binding and they agreed that there was a real problem.
Both boots looks the same and you can see the wear align directly with the rivets.

Im still waiting for developement on the Burton side but my bindings just look the same as any other Genesis.
Btw props to the thinkempire.com staff ! Real good service there.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Wrathfuldeity has a great thread where he mentions freesole. You could use this stuff to prevent the wear that happened if you get new gear.


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm using the 2015 Genesis with 2016 Ions and they work well together. This might be an issue with 2016 Genesis. It's surprising that Burton missed such a big problem with a predictable combo of their own top line products. Bad Burton.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

I seriously do not get these posts, are you on the hill for a fashion show, is it somehow endangering the integrity of the boot?

No? 

Well then who fucking cares, your goal should be to ride that shit so hard it fucking breaks.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I've had similar issues with various boots and binding combos. As soon as I notice any spot wearing on my boots I put black gorilla tape on my bindings and problem solved.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

I'd call Customer Service | Burton Snowboards and cut out the shop.. It will get handled a lot quicker that way...


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Whoa that sucks. $400 bindings and $500 boots. Ouch. They shouldn't look that messed up after 4 days. I tried the Genesis bindings at a recent demo day and they felt awesome. Extremely comfortable and responsive. Too bad they have this problem.


----------



## Memento (Dec 31, 2015)

hikeswithdogs said:


> I seriously do not get these posts, are you on the hill for a fashion show, is it somehow endangering the integrity of the boot?
> 
> No?
> 
> Well then who fucking cares, your goal should be to ride that shit so hard it fucking breaks.


It does affect the integrity of the boots as its about to do a hole in it...you can toutch the inner felt... I think your missing the point with you assumtion. (is assumtions well written? Sorry for my english)

Would you rather ride hard without damaging your boots or ride just as hard and keep them in good condition. I have a pair of cartel and diodes and never had a problem. Nothing to do with fashion in anyway


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Motogp990 said:


> I've had similar issues with various boots and binding combos. As soon as I notice any spot wearing on my boots I put black gorilla tape on my bindings and problem solved.


I use the fabric version of gorilla tape. It's similar, but stretches more. It's designed to plug the holes in convertible roofs...

called UGlu MSP401 Fabric Tape, Black. It's waterproof (not 20k though) and I have it all over my backpack. You'll have to replace it slightly more often than gorilla tape, but the stretch is very useful for boots and backpacks.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I have Reflex Genesis and EST Genesis X. No problems.

Also have Ride Capo and Now Drive. No problems either.

Well... there's some rub marks and signs of wear here and there but..... using stuff wears stuff....


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Whoa that sucks. $400 bindings and $500 boots. Ouch. They shouldn't look that messed up after 4 days. I tried the Genesis bindings at a recent demo day and they felt awesome. Extremely comfortable and responsive. *Too bad they have this problem.*


Don't think this is a general problem. I run the same boot-binding combo without that issue.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SGboarder said:


> Don't think this is a general problem. I run the same boot-binding combo without that issue.


Yep. This is NOT a problem with the given bindings/boots. Tons of people have the same match-up with no problems.


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

Well crap, I thought my Ion+Genesis combo didn't have that problem, but I was just setting up the bindings to try max forward lean this Saturday and noticed the same problem :|

I'll try to get this gorilla tape you guys mentioned, hopefully this will prevent further damage :/
Could someone post a pic of their bindings with this tape on ?

I'm thinking this might affect some people and not others, because of highback rotation. That's what puts that problematic rivet in the position where it can rub against the boot and cause damage :/

Memento - please let us know how this ended for you (with the rep at the shop, or at Burton).

PS. The photos are of brand new boots, used for 8 days so far :/


----------



## Memento (Dec 31, 2015)

By chance you boots are still in good shapes but im convinced that this should not be happening. Eventually it will ge through... 

Im still waiting for news from Burton. I will keep you posted !


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

foobaz said:


> I'll try to get this gorilla tape you guys mentioned, hopefully this will prevent further damage
> Could someone post a pic of their bindings with this tape on ?
> 
> PS. The photos are of brand new boots, used for 8 days so far


I have the same boots as you guys. 2016 ions, however I'm using them with Now Drives.

All the abrasion wearing happened in the first 5-10 days. The material around the heel is super soft and to me doesn't seem like it'll take much to nik. That side mesh part also appears to just be design as that started to wear on my 2nd or 3rd day.

These are my ions, which I just had my 48th day of the season on.

I basically put gorilla take on any potential edge or rub spot on my bindings. 

Other that the wearing on the tongue from the laces, as mentioned my boots pretty much looked like this by the 10th day but after I Gorilla taped my bindings, there hasn't been any more abrasion spots.

Fyi that thin strip of tape on my boot has been there for over 40 days.


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

I had the EXACT same problem with my 2015 Genesis bindings on my Nike Zoom DKs. I would take a pic for you but I'm currently in Lithuania and the boots are back in Florida.


----------



## deltout (Jan 10, 2014)

just wondering what size boot/bindings ?


----------



## Memento (Dec 31, 2015)

So this is how my negociations ended with the shop .: 2016 diode's.
Burton was kind enough to take back the Genesis and I paid the little difference in price between the two bindings.

I own a pair of 2015 EST diode and love them.. so I chose to be safe with my reflex one even if I will use it with a more ''park oriented'' board.

+ 

When the season will end, ill take back the boots and they will ship them to Burton so they can take a closer look and then we will see what will happen.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Burton's customer service is first class - chances are they'd have given you the diodes without the upcharge if you had dealt direct with them but no biggie, glad it worked out. I might send the boots straight to them though...you might still get those replaced for free.


----------



## jcosjr (Oct 28, 2015)

I have new 2016 Genesis bindings that caused damage to my Ions & Imperials similar to others in this thread. Worked directly with Burton for resolution. Burton stated this is normal wear and tear and refused to help me out. Cannot state how pissed off I am with Burton.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

jcosjr said:


> I have new 2016 Genesis bindings that caused damage to my Ions & Imperials similar to others in this thread. Worked directly with Burton for resolution. Burton stated this is normal wear and tear and refused to help me out. Cannot state how pissed off I am with Burton.


Maybe you should show burton this thread and point out they made good with others having the same problem? Also - did you rotate the highbacks on your genesis?


----------



## jcosjr (Oct 28, 2015)

scotty100 said:


> Maybe you should show burton this thread and point out they made good with others having the same problem? Also - did you rotate the highbacks on your genesis?


I discovered this issue while vacationing at Mt. Tremblant. I brought the board, bindings and boots to the Mt. Tremblant Burton Store where both employees I spoke too agreed the rivets caused this damage. They advised me to stop at the Burlington VT Store on my way home to resolve this matter. I arrived at the Burlington Store, showed a gentleman my bindings and boots and he too agreed the rivets caused this damage. He was unable to do anything for me (stated did not have authority) and advised me to call Rider Services to exchange the bindings under warranty. Phoned Riders Services, communicated several times, sent pictures where I did state I searched the web and this issue is not unique to me where Burton has helped other customers out in the past. Final Burton resolution is this is “regular” wear and there is nothing they can do. Why did they help out other people out and did nothing for me? Burton would not provide an answer to that question. Thereafter, I brought my bindings and boots to my local Snowboard shop where four qualified store employees agreed the rivets caused this damage. They independently phoned Burton and still Burton has not helped me out.

Yes, I rotate my highbacks to be parallel to the board edge. For 17 years I have been riding Burton bindings with rotated highbacks and never had a single issue with wear. Typically ride +15/-6.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

jcosjr said:


> I discovered this issue while vacationing at Mt. Tremblant. I brought the board, bindings and boots to the Mt. Tremblant Burton Store where both employees I spoke too agreed the rivets caused this damage. They advised me to stop at the Burlington VT Store on my way home to resolve this matter. I arrived at the Burlington Store, showed a gentleman my bindings and boots and he too agreed the rivets caused this damage. He was unable to do anything for me (stated did not have authority) and advised me to call Rider Services to exchange the bindings under warranty. Phoned Riders Services, communicated several times, sent pictures where I did state I searched the web and this issue is not unique to me where Burton has helped other customers out in the past. Final Burton resolution is this is “regular” wear and there is nothing they can do. Why did they help out other people out and did nothing for me? Burton would not provide an answer to that question. Thereafter, I brought my bindings and boots to my local Snowboard shop where four qualified store employees agreed the rivets caused this damage. They independently phoned Burton and still Burton has not helped me out.
> 
> Yes, I rotate my highbacks to be parallel to the board edge. For 17 years I have been riding Burton bindings with rotated highbacks and never had a single issue with wear. Typically ride +15/-6.


Pictures of the damage/wear?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

My Genesis wore the same spots on my Nike Vapens. I didn't and don't care because I will sacrifice a little wear for unmatched comfort and great performance. Bunch of whinny shit in here, put a piece of tough tape over the rivet and enjoy the bindings.


----------

